# Glock 44?



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I thought it might be a .22 with a 22 shot magazine, hence the Glock 44. I'm not impressed at all. This is a game changing innovation? 10 shot .22's are common as striker fired 9MM's. They should have followed Taurus's .22 TX lead. I have a AA conversion kit for my Glock 21, so this doesn't thrill me in the least. They better come out with a bigger magazine and a cheap price, although dedicated Glock fans are already lining up.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A reliable, Glock-made .22 that uses the super-popular G19-size frame and has the same feel and trigger action will be hard to keep in-stock. Whether it's used as a sub-caliber training pistol for new shooters, a cheap-to-shoot practice pistol, a defensive tool for those with weak hands or a low recoil tolerance, or a general purpose plinker, I think it'll be well-received by many folks. 

Even though it's a 10-shot pistol as introduced, I imagine several companies will begin making higher capacity magazines fairly quickly; it might even be possible to adapt hi-cap magazines currently used in certain .22 Conversion Kits to the new pistol.

I've begun saving pennies to add one to my stable. I just hope they have the bugs worked out of it right from the start.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I just can't imagine Glock using just a 10 round magazine on this one!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I will be a buyer. 

GW


----------



## Airma (Aug 27, 2019)

DJ Niner said:


> A reliable, Glock-made .22 that uses the super-popular G19-size frame and has the same feel and trigger action will be hard to keep in-stock. Whether it's used as a sub-caliber training pistol for new shooters, a cheap-to-shoot practice pistol, a defensive tool for those with weak hands or a low recoil tolerance, or a general purpose plinker, I think it'll be well-received by many folks.
> 
> Even though it's a 10-shot pistol as introduced, I imagine several companies will begin making higher capacity magazines fairly quickly; it might even be possible to adapt hi-cap magazines currently used in certain .22 Conversion Kits to the new pistol.
> 
> I've begun saving pennies to add one to my stable. I just hope they have the bugs worked out of it right from the start.


+1


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> I just can't imagine Glock using just a 10 round magazine on this one!


One of the videos out on the web states that Glock deliberately went with a 10-shot magazine to keep the reliability high.

Stacking .22LR ammo in a magazine can be tricky. If you single-stack it, the ammo column has to curve, and in a straight-gripped pistol (vs. something like a rifle with an external magazine), there's not much room to curve the ammo stack inside the magazine body. If you double-stack the ammo by offsetting the rims left and right, then you can get rim-lock if the ammo is loaded carelessly or the magazine is dropped while loaded. Plus, when the mag guts get dirty over time, an offset stack increases the friction of the rims inside the magazine "track" due to fouling, fighting the spring pressure to push the rounds up into feed position.

As I doubt many folks will be using the Glock for personal defense against biker gangs or riot mobs, having 10 vs. 15 shots is probably a small price to pay for getting great reliability. And if some other company can make a reliable mag that holds more than ten shots, G44 users will beat a path to their door, saying


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Obviously your talking about handguns, and not rifles. My 10/22 cycles the BX-15 and BX-25 magazines just fine.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just checked it out at Buds and the price is $379. Of course they are out of stock. There is a reserve option on the ad, whatever that means.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

This makes this gun more interesting to me.

https://eu.glock.com/en/products/glock-options/threaded-barrel-g44

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> I thought it might be a .22 with a 22 shot magazine, hence the Glock 44. I'm not impressed at all. This is a game changing innovation? 10 shot .22's are common as striker fired 9MM's. * They should have followed Taurus's .22 TX lead.* I have a AA conversion kit for my Glock 21, so this doesn't thrill me in the least. They better come out with a bigger magazine and a cheap price, although dedicated Glock fans are already lining up.


I'm thinking that you might want to check your history. Glock does not copy other manufacturers products. I'm sure we can all name companies that are famous for it.

GW


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Obviously your talking about handguns, and not rifles. My 10/22 cycles the BX-15 and BX-25 magazines just fine.


The Ruger BX15 and 25 magazines have significant curvature to accommodate the thickness of the rimmed cases. You can't stick a banana magazine inside the mag well of a pistol with a straight grip.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Since this IS a GLOCK thread, here is an interesting video that explains a lot about the development of the G44 which is going to be my next purchase.





GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> I'm thinking that you might want to check your history. Glock does not copy other manufacturers products. I'm sure we can all name companies that are famous for it.
> 
> GW


Quite true, S&W got caught with their hand in the Glock cookie jar 
and had to pay up. I wasn't suggesting copying, just a double column .22 magazine to compete. Kel-Tec 's done it too. 10 round .22 handguns's are the common thing. The G44 needs something extra. As shown it's not an accuracy competitor to say Ruger or Browning.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pblanc said:


> The Ruger BX15 and 25 magazines have significant curvature to accommodate the thickness of the rimmed cases. You can't stick a banana magazine inside the mag well of a pistol with a straight grip.


Yeah, I know. I was talking about the statement you made about 10 versus 15 round magazines, and how that is a small price to pay for reliability. Besides, the TX-22 does pretty well with a 16 round magazine.


----------

